# letter to santa mailbox, halloween style



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

So here's my idea, ive seen an x-mas displays with a letter to santa mailbox... so this got me thinking... yeah i know i heard you UH-OHing lol

Letters to the departed, maybe a fictional character, who knows. thats for the kids, then for parents comments and questions...

i want your opinions all of them the this sucks ones too, sooo speak your mind please. Thanks Guys
:xbones:EMU:xbones:


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

How about "Letters to the Great Pumpkin"?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

OMG. We had the great pumpkin visit us one year when we were kids, and we loved it so much we wanted halloween instead of christmas. That freaked out my churchy parents and that was the last time the great pumpkin ever visited. (((SIGH))).

I agree Great Pumpkin!!!


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

ahh i like the great pumpkin.... but any other ideas guys


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I would go with the Great Pumpkin


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Great Pumpkin or not, it's a great idea.


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

Letter to Jack Skellington or Oogie Boogie are the only two that come to mind...


----------



## DisneyDellsDude (Jun 23, 2008)

How about a letter to Master Gracey, the 'ghost host' at the Haunted Mansion?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

guess my idea would be the great pumpkin as well.


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

ahh tooo many great people, im a die hard of The Haunted Mansion, The NIGhtmare Before Christmas, AND charlie brown, thank you guys for all of the advice... but i ahev one character in mind but most wont get her, her name is Madam Alinda, shes the reason for my haunt name


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

That's a really cool idea. I'd go with the Great Pumpkin too. You could put the box up in the middle of a "Pumpkin Patch" with a little spooky path leading up to it. Maybe have a scarecrow pointing to it, or something like that? It could be as cute or scary as you wanted it to be. I love this idea!


----------

